# Hawaii Reviews for July 2012



## billhall (Jul 1, 2012)

July 2012 Hawaii Reviews


----------



## billhall (Jul 1, 2012)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 6/3/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer: Moseley Collins​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 1, 2012)

*Kahana Falls, Maui, 6/16/12*

*New Review *


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer: Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2012)

*Royal Aloha Keauhou-Kona/RAVC, Big Island, 6/18/12*

*New Review *


Royal Aloha Keauhou-Kona/RAVC 
Reviewer: Jeannette & Louis Luini​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2012)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 2/10/98*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer: Rhoda Hochstetler​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2012)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 6/25/12*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort 
Reviewer: Katherine Moses​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2012)

*Alii Kai Resort, Kauai, 6/9/12*

*New Review *


Alii Kai Resort 
Reviewer: Sterling & Marilyn Hartman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2012)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island,7/1/12*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2012)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 5/5/12*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer: Bob Wayzynski​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2012)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, Oahu, 4/1/12*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower 
Reviewer: Tamara & Ken Fehling​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2012)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 3/3/12*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer: Tamara & Ken Fehling​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2012)

*Pono Kai, Kauai, 6/23/12*

*New Review *


Pono Kai 
Reviewer: Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2012)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 7/15/12*

*New Review *


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer: Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2012)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort,Big Island,  6/1/12*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer: John Virgi​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

